# to improve my english accent



## samir82show (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi I'm Samir 32 years old (M), I need to improve my english accent (I know it sounds selfish  ), but I have good experience in the IT and Arabic speaker so I'm thinking of having british or british speaker friends so we can exchange knowledge and hangout.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Are you serious?
Seriously dude, you don't need help with your accent, you need help with your low self esteem.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

samir82show said:


> Hi I'm Samir 32 years old (M), I need to improve my english accent (I know it sounds selfish  ), but I have good experience in the IT and Arabic speaker so I'm thinking of having british or british speaker friends so we can exchange knowledge and hangout.


A nice broad Geordie would be a good one. Just to mess with people's minds.


----------



## samir82show (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm so serious, you have seen my written english but not the spoken one, and I'm working with other nationalities but they are not native speakers, so I'm not sure that I can rely on that.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

speaking as a language teacher - it's more than likely your pronunciation you need to improve 

there's no such thing as an English accent I'm afraid


----------



## samir82show (Jul 16, 2014)

it seems I couldn't explain my point, thank you


----------



## samir82show (Jul 16, 2014)

arabianhorse said:


> Are you serious?
> Seriously dude, you don't need help with your accent, you need help with your low self esteem.


please explain yourself what do you mean that I need help with self esteem


----------



## brinks (Jun 12, 2014)

arabianhorse said:


> Are you serious? Seriously dude, you don't need help with your accent, you need help with your low self esteem.


who died and made you the expert in psychology? How can you tell about his self esteem in a few sentences.
Samir is merely wanting to be able to speak English with a British accent. Where do you see low self esteem in this. 
Read, understand, then speak (or type)


----------



## samir82show (Jul 16, 2014)

brinks said:


> who died and made you the expert in psychology? How can you tell about his self esteem in a few sentences.
> Samir is merely wanting to be able to speak English with a British accent. Where do you see low self esteem in this.
> Read, understand, then speak (or type)


thank you very much, you are right, actually I'm working with pakistanian and indian colleaques (no offence), they are good but I can't figure out whether I'm using the right terms with them or not, because simply it is not their or my mother tongue 
thanks alot


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

samir82show said:


> thank you very much, you are right, actually I'm working with pakistanian and indian colleaques (no offence), they are good but I can't figure out whether I'm using the right terms with them or not, because simply it is not their or my mother tongue thanks alot


Have you tried watching BBC World? It's a free TV channel and it may help you to adjust your 'ear' to the pronunciations and articulation.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)




----------



## samir82show (Jul 16, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> Have you tried watching BBC World? It's a free TV channel and it may help you to adjust your 'ear' to the pronunciations and articulation.


it is not easy to follow up with the TV as they don't repeat for you, actually I had many courses with Irish instructor and I was able to manage very well, and too many online courses, but the issue is technically (regarding the work) I can talk and interact, but not socially and in general topics, that is why I'm trying to socially engage


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

samir82show said:


> it is not easy to follow up with the TV as they don't repeat for you, actually I had many courses with Irish instructor and I was able to manage very well, and too many online courses, but the issue is technically (regarding the work) I can talk and interact, but not socially and in general topics, that is why I'm trying to socially engage


I can understand that, but even just having the TV on and not understanding every word helps you more than you would think it would. Have a look at Meet Up and see if there are any English conversation groups.


----------



## samir82show (Jul 16, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> I can understand that, but even just having the TV on and not understanding every word helps you more than you would think it would. Have a look at Meet Up and see if there are any English conversation groups.


I started searching in meetup..thank you


----------



## kaj69 (Jul 26, 2014)

samir82show said:


> I started searching in meetup..thank you


English speaking course might help you that take basic to advanced lessons. 

Just Google, you'll find several free ones and Youtube has some basic videos to start with.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Improving your English and improving your Yinglish accent are 2 different things.

If its pronouncseeyation thats quite another as well.

Aint no right way to pronunce kiddo. Just go wid da flow.


----------

